# My new build... Chumba....



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I missed fedex by 15 minutes today... Sux... On board was a brand new white 2008 Chumba F5 just waiting to be built. Oh well... Anyways, been looking for a DH bike for some time now and have considered the Izimu, Shockwave, V10, DHR, Sunday, etc... Chumba however came out on top. The F5 is everything i look for in a bike. A single pivot bike with a moto link design and the floater is definitely a plus. Cant wait til i get to build her up. Just gotta wait for fedex tomorrow morning and make sure i stay home the whole day...

Til then, this build is waiting right here.... Missing a BB, and Headset. Will get that sorted out soon... XD


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn!!!! What's the BB Height on that thing-- may just be the angle, but it looks like your cranks are up by the seat. 

Take the day off tomorrow (if anyone gives you hell about it, tell them that I approved it...) and don't leave the house-- murphy's law will always bite your a$$....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

should have called UPS and tried to meet up with truck


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> should have called UPS and tried to meet up with truck


Calling ups would of done wonders considering it was shipped via FedEx.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

When my Highline was due in from FedEx, I was watching the tracking page. It came up at 8:10 am as "Delvery Attempted". I called them and they were in the neighborhood still. I rushed home and met the guy in 30 minutes...


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

the flip!? 
u got an F5?????


wtf suckkah!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

called fedex up and on fedex home/ground, they dont have the truck drivers cell numbers... so that was a no go... I'll just wait for tomorrow morning. Making sure i stay home the whole day...

Raindog - It's about 50". A little high but still corners alright, XD

SMT - Fedex... If it was UPS, i'd be chasing them already. Have a friend who works there. I know the routes... so so... lols

Choofoojoo - Yuppers fedex

Demo9 - I would've tried doing that, but already mentioned above...

Joey - Yuppers. Riding an F5 for the rest of 08 and the 09 season. I'm stoked. Gonna be racing DH on a DH bike now, hahahahahaha...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The F5 has a 83mm BB, so double check your cranks/bb.

The F5 is a sick rig. But I will tell you this now, you are going to have a hell of an adjustment to do cause your Ibex had a incredibly short wheelbase, where the F5 is super long. 

F5 gets a lot of brake jack too, just to give you a heads up.

But yeah, F5 is super sick. Glad to see you got a big boy bike.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> The F5 has a 83mm BB, so double check your cranks/bb.
> 
> The F5 is a sick rig. But I will tell you this now, you are going to have a hell of an adjustment to do cause your Ibex had a incredibly short wheelbase, where the F5 is super long.
> 
> ...


Yupp... found someone who's wanting to trade a 68mm/73mm BB for an 83mm BB. Think i'm set there. Some adjustment for sure. This is my first downhill bike and it's nice to finally be racing on a real race rig rather than a FR bike.

Brake jack... there's a floater... XD

Thanx dude. And yea, I just hope i do this big boy bike some justice... me and my noob skills and all... lols


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Brake jack... there's a floater... XD
> 
> Thanx dude. And yea, I just hope i do this big boy bike some justice... me and my noob skills and all... lols


According to my friend who I rode with all summer the floater doesn't eliminate brake jack completely, you might still feel some. But, I don't know about you but I don't give a damn about Brake Jack, I just adjust my braking technique.

And P.S., You shoulda bought his: http://www.ridemonkey.com/classifieds/cat-2/ad-4227/

See you next season on that F5. You gonna keep up with my DHR and my friends Socom? Haha first one down gets a brew.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> According to my friend who I rode with all summer the floater doesn't eliminate brake jack completely, you might still feel some. But, I don't know about you but I don't give a damn about Brake Jack, I just adjust my braking technique.
> 
> And P.S., You shoulda bought his: http://www.ridemonkey.com/classifieds/cat-2/ad-4227/
> 
> See you next season on that F5. You gonna keep up with my DHR and my friends Socom? Haha first one down gets a brew.


haha. i doubt i will even realise it. lols...

Wow, that is a sweet rig right there... Hope someone jumps on that soon. it's way too sweet of a deal to pass up... XD

Keep up with you guys??? I'm slow...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

oh man... looks sweet. Thats where my bike will be in a few short weeks 

getting a new canfield lucky. Come to N* next friday with your f5, i've always wanted to see/ride one of those, want to see what its like! you can ride my glory, which I promise doesn't feel like poo.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

William42 said:


> oh man... looks sweet. Thats where my bike will be in a few short weeks
> 
> getting a new canfield lucky. Come to N* next friday with your f5, i've always wanted to see/ride one of those, want to see what its like! you can ride my glory, which I promise doesn't feel like poo.


Yea, i'm stoked... hope to build her up by this week.

Canfield... mmmmmmm XD You're Glory is back? Did the insurance guys take care of you??? Cant afford hitting up N* just yet. Will be there for the Gypsy race on the 14th of September though...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> Yea, i'm stoked... hope to build her up by this week.
> 
> Canfield... mmmmmmm XD You're Glory is back? Did the insurance guys take care of you??? Cant afford hitting up N* just yet. Will be there for the Gypsy race on the 14th of September though...


been riding my glory for awhile, I just got my money for fixing the fork on monday, I'll probably wait until either the fork explodes and starts spewing oil because of the stantions of until N* closes, whichever comes first.

so far I'm becoming more and more impressed with marzo, the fact that the seals haven't exploded is really quite shocking to me, they didn't f**k about with the seals for 08, even if they did with everything else.

Anyway, sorry to derail, understand the whole "dont have the money for anything else" right after buying a new frame. I'm going to be ponying up for a CCDB with ti spring for the lucky, which should be worthwhile, but f**k me its gonna run me into the ground as far as bike trips go for awhile.

I'lll be trying to make it to the gypsy race on sep 14th though, so hit me up then


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

William42 said:


> been riding my glory for awhile, I just got my money for fixing the fork on monday, I'll probably wait until either the fork explodes and starts spewing oil because of the stantions of until N* closes, whichever comes first.
> 
> so far I'm becoming more and more impressed with marzo, the fact that the seals haven't exploded is really quite shocking to me, they didn't f**k about with the seals for 08, even if they did with everything else.
> 
> ...


Good to hear things are working out for you dude. Was a little bummed when we saw pics of your NY trip...

Yea dude... i hate being broke and i know you understand, lols

Will see ya up there on the 14th... XD


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

William42 said:


> Come to N* next friday with your f5,


There is no next friday for n*. This Friday (tomorrow) is the last friday,


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

An F5 hardly has a long wheelbase. I've looked into a custom large size for myself before and I'm only 6'1 on a good day..


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm gonna be AFK for a while guys... XD


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

oooooh! soooo nice

theres nothing better than getting a bike box!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Had to stop and open the box... Hope to get her done today... XD Super stoked to build her up and ride her... XD Walter was super awesome to send me a tshirt and stickers too... YEA!!!!!


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

should be done by now! Whats the hold up!!!!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

JeepXJ3 said:


> should be done by now! Whats the hold up!!!!


just got the frame... more porn by the end of today... XD


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

serisouly! 
whats taking so long poh!!!


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

Sweet frame, I love the white frame with polished swingarm, thats hot. Be sure to post pics when she's all built up.


By the way it looks like your dog is jealous about the time you will be spending with your new bike...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Super stoked for you. That is a sweet frame for sure! Curious to hear your riding impressions...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice, Poh! You guys still gonna' be out at Pacifica tomorrow?

I'm debating taking the 7piont out there (but I hate the drive) or doing a loop at Demo.

P.S. Ditched the Strokers, and couldn't be happier with the Juicy 7's I picked up.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> I'm gonna be AFK for a while guys... XD


.

P.S. GIVE ME YOUR DOG!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Very nice, Poh! You guys still gonna' be out at Pacifica tomorrow?
> 
> I'm debating taking the 7piont out there (but I hate the drive) or doing a loop at Demo.
> 
> P.S. Ditched the Strokers, and couldn't be happier with the Juicy 7's I picked up.


I might be down to head out to pacifica, its been way to long.

But my rear wheel is toast. I have a feeling its gonna snap ( missing 3 spokes, and its not even ovalular anymore)


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm leaning more towards a good ol' fashion Demo loop. Not one of Scotty's Captain Insano triple loopers. Just one up to the top, down Sawpit, and out. My brother's wedding is tomorrow, so I gotta' keep it mellow.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

What has two thumbs and is jealous of your sweet rig?


This guy.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> What has two thumbs and is jealous of your sweet rig?
> 
> This guy.


dudeness, you sure your not... the Todd?









Thats a hot bike Mr. P


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Where are the pictures poh! 

Its been more than 2 hours.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


>


is it just me or do you look alittle too excited in this pic? Oh wait thats ur seat :madman: :thumbsup: man i need to pull my mind out of the gutter but its wedged in there pretty good, i dont think im strong enough...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> Calling ups would of done wonders considering it was shipped via FedEx.


fedex/ups....who cares...... just call


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Had to stop and open the box... Hope to get her done today... XD Super stoked to build her up and ride her... XD Walter was super awesome to send me a tshirt and stickers too... YEA!!!!!
> ]


oh boy....looks great


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> dudeness, you sure your not... the Todd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I do have a knack for wearing bandanas


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats a nice set up you have.. The finished product is gonna be pimp..


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

so where is it?! We're waiting for your sexay machine


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i wannasee some pics.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

StinkyFTW said:


> so where is it?! We're waiting for your sexay machine


Finally, a real bike!!!  :thumbsup: 

Okay, kidding. But anyway, can't wait to see pixx of it built up!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

How'd you get white? I thought they only came in Orange Soda and Mountain Dew colors?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

So i drove 40 miles away to get a BB. Got it and talked with the guy for quite some time. Admiring his race bike build weighing in at 38lbs. Very nice Judge... Hahaha. he also commented on the F5 and how that he's considering one of those. Seems like a lot of people who look at this bike in person just fall in love (Me included... lols). Then headed over and picked Linga155 up from his house and drove over to RideSFO Headquarters in Oakland. Phil hooked me up with a Sunline V2 headset and a new Gamut P40 chain guide with a custom made Heim bashguard in gold for an awesome price. Thanks Phil!!!! Hahaha. Built her up at the HQ and it's looking beautiful... There were some complications though but nothing some good friends couldnt help figure out... XD

First came the chainguide. Was going to put on an old Truvativ Chain guide which dogonfr had lying in the garage. It was like 9 years old and was beat to ****... lols. Was bent way outta shape so i got the P40 from RideSFO. Then, the 36T chainring was way too small. The chain was scrapping the swingarm. So thats a no go. Gonna put on a 40T chainring tonight. See how that goes. After that, came the problem of the bolts for the P40 not clearing the Crank arms as mine was made for a 2ring setup. The bolt mounts were in the way of the bolts for the guide. I tried dremelling it and then Sonny comes in and shakes his head. We took the chain ring and bash off and walked over to his place and sawed of the mounts with a disc cutter thing. I love power tools... hahahaha. Saved a few ounces too? lols After that, the bolt for the top guide was in the way of the swing arm in compression. Sonny found a perfect bolt replacement and it all works fine now.

Things to fix, 40T chainring, bash guard, gold chainstay protector, chain, cables&housing and the wheel i need to dish cause it's a 135mm wheel in a 150mm spacing cause of the floater. After that, i'll be good. 8am tomorrow will be the maiden ride. Shuttles and then over to some FR sessioning. Gonna be hella fun. But so far, just getting on it and pumping the bike on stuff, it feels insanely stable yet responsive. I'm very impressed with the build of the bike and cant wait til it's done. A little disappointed with the weight outcome though... 42.06lbs was without the chainring, bash, cables. With all that probably like 42.3lbs... Oh well, i got like 4lbs in tubes anyways. Gonna be going tubeless soon along with some ligter bars, stem and seatpost. Pedals could also do with a change as my M737 are beat and old from the early 2000... lols.

Anyways, here's are some pics. Cant really see the details as lighting is awful cause it's dark, but will get more tomorrow...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks great! Any reason they mounted the floating brake underneath the chainstay? It looks like you've got the equivalent of a derailleur on both sides of the back of that thing!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Why the tiny rotor? Any weight you save is offset by the floater and any increase in braking efficiency (real or perceived) from the floater is offset by the tiny rotor diameter....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks guys i'm loving it too... XD Clutchman, no idea why... will think about it and ask them later... For now, just wanna get the bike running for tomorrow... XD

DHIdiot - I'm a flyweight and have never needed a 203mm in the rear... XD

Also, here's a pic of the finished product... Though im' going to do the wheel dishing in a bit. Taking a short brake... hahahaha


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike... JMP at 8am. Meet at the Roundtable... and then after that we hit Pacifica


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

BOSS rig man! Long live the Single Pivots :thumbsup:


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

dammmm son!!! 
cleannn! 
we gotta hit up pacifica or N* on that sh!t.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks sweet, but I still think it looks cleaner with lizardskin chainguard protector


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Few things:

That bashguard looks like it weighs a ton. Get a LG1 with Taco.
Get a smaller cassette and a smaller cage derailleur. 

I'd do a 203mm rotor but thats just me. Other then that the thing looks set.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Hella tired but here goes... When i was done dishing the wheel last night... it was about 3am in the morning. That gave me 3 hours of sleep and then i was getting ready for a ride. Picked Linga115 up at 7:30am at the Bart and off we were to JMP in Oakland. Rode with Kevin, Bobby and Ray and it was just amazing. First we did this steep rutted out fireroad and dang i was just blown away. The Chumba just down right flattened out everything. It was unlike anything i've experienced before. Bike was just planted. Then we hit some singletrack. A trail called Cinderella which i'm more used to doing. I kept wondering why i kept overshooting all the jumps as i thought i was doing it the same as i would the Zone. I found out later at the bottom, i had been outpedalling myself with a 40T in the front and an 11T in the back. It was ridiculous. The bike handled the corners amazing. It's like on rails literally. In the air it's stable and yet able to style out. In the rough, omg... lols. The Geo on this bike is dialed... For sure...

After those 2 shuttled runs, we went over to Pacifica for some DH. Did part of Crack and then Mile and just played on Boyscout for the rest of the day. Met up with Saba, Isaac, Cody, Harry, Hans and the boys from Point One Racing. Cool guys. Insanely fast and fun to talk to and ride with. The Chumba just performed flawlessly on the gnar and everything it encountered. It really makes up for the riders lack of skill imo. Hahahaha. We sessioned quite a bit and took a bunch of photos and did a lot of filming. Both Isaac and Harry are working on a video project and i think it's going to be very sweet... XD

Here's some shots from Linga115's camera...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Calidownhiller - Me too... XD

Joey - Yea dude. I'm headed to N* on the 14th for the Gypsy race... you down?

SmT - I like my gold protector, hahahaha

Raptordude - That bashguard is made by John Heim. It's as light as the Gamut ones. And i've got a P40 setup... But yea, this bike is pretty set... Hahahaha. Love it... Just rails...


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

I had my F5 built up to a hair over 38 at 38.11 but i had some differences. first off the outlaw wheelset kills you, i believe its like a 350 gram difference between the 823's laced to hopes that i got. the cranks being that they arnt oct's are gonna be heavier. the boxxer race is what like 6.8 lbs i think. also from what i have heard those p40's are the lightest guide you can get.i also was running mine with a ti spring and tubeless which would help you out also. i was really shocked that mine was even close to 38. i am hoping next year whatever i build whether it be a socom or one of those treks is somewhere around 35 with the same parts.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ledzepp4life said:


> I had my F5 built up to a hair over 38 at 38.11 but i had some differences. first off the outlaw wheelset kills you, i believe its like a 350 gram difference between the 823's laced to hopes that i got. the cranks being that they arnt oct's are gonna be heavier. the boxxer race is what like 6.8 lbs i think. also from what i have heard those p40's are the lightest guide you can get.i also was running mine with a ti spring and tubeless which would help you out also. i was really shocked that mine was even close to 38. i am hoping next year whatever i build whether it be a socom or one of those treks is somewhere around 35 with the same parts.


38lbs sounds pretty awesome. Wish i could get my bike to that weight without breaking the bank. I'm going to go with ghetto tubeless and i'm going to shave off like 3lbs or so i think. I'm running those heavy ass DH tubes i got from N*... haha...


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

you hardly need to break the bank, i spent probably just over 3500 on my build. The deals are always out there you just gotta take the time to hunt them out. Dont get your hopes up too much for saving 3 lbs with the ghetto tubeless. i think when me and raptor did the ghetto it saved him like 1.75 i think it was which in my 2 times doing it is around what i saved. your build looks pretty damn solid to me but if you want to get it under 40 you will do the tubeless get sunline bars and direct mount stem and get like a thomson post, and if your really feeling snazzy bust out a ti spring for good measure.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

The geo and swing arm on the end of that bike remind me so much of the Super/Uber V's by Cannondale. I'd love to pick up one of their frames, but the only thing that eeks me a little is the rear brake set up. It just seems like it would be extremely temperamental to any mishaps. 

By far though one of the most intriguing frames I've seen since the VST.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

new tread please


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

ledzepp4life said:


> you hardly need to break the bank, i spent probably just over 3500 on my build. The deals are always out there you just gotta take the time to hunt them out. Dont get your hopes up too much for saving 3 lbs with the ghetto tubeless. i think when me and raptor did the ghetto it saved him like 1.75 i think it was which in my 2 times doing it is around what i saved. your build looks pretty damn solid to me but if you want to get it under 40 you will do the tubeless get sunline bars and direct mount stem and get like a thomson post, and if your really feeling snazzy bust out a ti spring for good measure.


I think I lost maybe 1.5 lbs. It depends on the tubes you lose, cause the BMX tubes you add aren't exactly featherweight.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Loving it. Never seen one before, looks crazy with all that backwheel showing....!
Great clean build though, enjoy!!

PS> How you finding your strokers...? I was getting seriously hacked off with mine, but JOhn at Hayes sent me some Semi-Metallic Pads Free of charge, and already they feel like different brakes.....! Hopefully when they're worn in, they'll be even better!!!


----------



## Ibex-dad (May 30, 2008)

That is a nice bicycle. It must be nice to be sponsored by Chumba, congrats:drumroll:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ledzepp4life said:


> you hardly need to break the bank, i spent probably just over 3500 on my build. The deals are always out there you just gotta take the time to hunt them out. Dont get your hopes up too much for saving 3 lbs with the ghetto tubeless. i think when me and raptor did the ghetto it saved him like 1.75 i think it was which in my 2 times doing it is around what i saved. your build looks pretty damn solid to me but if you want to get it under 40 you will do the tubeless get sunline bars and direct mount stem and get like a thomson post, and if your really feeling snazzy bust out a ti spring for good measure.


$3500 is a little over what i can spend on bikes, hahahaha... I'm definitely gonna try some stans conversion kit later. Will do it after i true my wheels. They're so outta wack. Right now, the build does feel solid. I'm going to go tubeless, go with a PointOneRacing direct mount stem, Deity Dirty30 cut to 28" and carbon seatpost. Wonder how much i'll save there. Ti spring? Hmmmmmmm... A little too pricey for my tastes... Maybe further down the road or when i find a deal on one. Hard to find a 250X3.0 even if it's steel.



cyrix said:


> The geo and swing arm on the end of that bike remind me so much of the Super/Uber V's by Cannondale. I'd love to pick up one of their frames, but the only thing that eeks me a little is the rear brake set up. It just seems like it would be extremely temperamental to any mishaps.
> 
> By far though one of the most intriguing frames I've seen since the VST.


Nothing wrong with the floater setup. My only complaint is maybe it's loud, haha. But i kinda like it. Mostly for the cool factor... lols



Orange-Goblin said:


> Loving it. Never seen one before, looks crazy with all that backwheel showing....!
> Great clean build though, enjoy!!
> 
> PS> How you finding your strokers...? I was getting seriously hacked off with mine, but JOhn at Hayes sent me some Semi-Metallic Pads Free of charge, and already they feel like different brakes.....! Hopefully when they're worn in, they'll be even better!!!


Thanks dude. It's sooooooo easy to access that shock. Very nice indeed.

I'm loving my strokers dude. Dogonfr has a set of those semi metallic pads. I might have to check them out. But as of right now, i'm already loving the brakes... XD



Raptordude said:


> I think I lost maybe 1.5 lbs. It depends on the tubes you lose, cause the BMX tubes you add aren't exactly featherweight.


1.5lbs... Thats pretty darn good. Maybe next week i'll get this done...


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

That rig looks awesome, man. I myself just went from a kona coilair to a sinister R9. I've always liked the look of the F5 because it reminds me of the R9, haha (I know, the suspension designs are pretty different). 

I went through the same epiphany that you're going through now. I finally understand what "plow bike" means, haha. Its awesome riding a dh bike on dh trails, as opposed to an AM rig. 

Enjoy that thing, man. I'm still getting used to mine.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Hesh to Steel said:


> That rig looks awesome, man. I myself just went from a kona coilair to a sinister R9. I've always liked the look of the F5 because it reminds me of the R9, haha (I know, the suspension designs are pretty different).
> 
> I went through the same epiphany that you're going through now. I finally understand what "plow bike" means, haha. Its awesome riding a dh bike on dh trails, as opposed to an AM rig.
> 
> Enjoy that thing, man. I'm still getting used to mine.


Thanks dude... I'm really loving this bike. Out of all the designs i've ridden (VPP, FSR, DW, Maestro, etc), i've always found that singlepivots with a motolink or rocker seem to perform the best. Well at least to suit my wants in a bike. The F5 just fulfils all that i ask for and more...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Going tubeless today... this guy is going to help me... XD


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Poh, the Stans kits don't work on the Outlaws. At least our attempt didn't yield any good results.

Oh yeah, since you graduated to a big boy bike, when you gonna graduate to big boy ride steez? (AKA no armor).


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

that video is good but doesnt adress the issue of using dual ply tires. you can see in the video he is using some single ply folding bead nevegal i think which is going to inflate super easy without having the new tire take shape. if you are using some already used tires they should have good already. its much harder inflating a brand new tire but what helps at least set the beads is taking out the valve core and then blasting it to set em and then put the stans in directly through the valve.these things should help and good luck if its your first time.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Hey Poh, the Stans kits don't work on the Outlaws. At least our attempt didn't yield any good results.when you gonna graduate to big boy ride steez? (AKA no armor).


nah keep on wearing the armour


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Hey Poh, the Stans kits don't work on the Outlaws. At least our attempt didn't yield any good results.
> 
> Oh yeah, since you graduated to a big boy bike, when you gonna graduate to big boy ride steez? (AKA no armor).


Hm, stans worked perfectly on my outlaws. inflated instantly (with air compressor) and haven't had undo problems with burping or anything. nothing more then I would expect anyway.

what tires were you running? I was doing minion dhf 3c's


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

William42 said:


> Hm, stans worked perfectly on my outlaws. inflated instantly (with air compressor) and haven't had undo problems with burping or anything. nothing more then I would expect anyway.
> 
> what tires were you running? I was doing minion dhf 3c's


Stans goo works, the Stans rim strips didn't fit that well.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Hey Poh, the Stans kits don't work on the Outlaws. At least our attempt didn't yield any good results.
> 
> Oh yeah, since you graduated to a big boy bike, when you gonna graduate to big boy ride steez? (AKA no armor).


Hey Kyle, the stans kit worked on my front tyre without any problems. It's a Minion DHF 3C. The rear though was a big mess of a headache. A 2.35 Highroller 60D steel bead. The walls are paper thin. Found a hole in it and it spit out sealant everywhere. Patched it up with tube patch and it inflated. But there's a leak on one of the sides. One part of the sidewall cant seem to hold air well. It's ridiculous. I did get it to hold air enough for me to ride home but i doubt it will hold on the trail. Come tomorrow morning after it's been put on sideways overnight, if it does the same, it's back to tubes...

Armour is good for the body...


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

dude do yourself a favor and run a 2.5 minion f or r in the back. i dont get why people bother running a 2.35 when they know its single ply. i would rather have my bike be a pound heavier and not have to change flat tires on every ride.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ghetto is ghetto get real. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Ghetto is ghetto get real. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


slapping on a tube in the rear for tomorrows ride... Btw, wanna ride JMP tomorrow? I'm meeting Joe at 11am in Berkeley. Will fix my flat at the Missing Link. Will probably be at JMP at around 12:30pm or so...

ps : i've got a check for you from Bobby...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Stans goo works, the Stans rim strips didn't fit that well.


 i'm running stans strips and they're working fine - also stans goo


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> . Out of all the designs i've ridden (VPP, FSR, DW, Maestro, etc), i've always found that singlepivots with a motolink or rocker seem to perform the best....


Please tell me this a joke?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Flat tyres said:


> Please tell me this a joke?


nope... no joke... it's personal preference... you'll find ton of guys who'll agree with me...


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Why haven't you declared your sponsorship in your signature? Do you intend to get plenty of SPAM in before you devalue your "opinion" by revealing that you are heavily, and perhaps irrationally, biased?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

SteveUK said:


> Why haven't you declared your sponsorship in your signature? Do you intend to get plenty of SPAM in before you devalue your "opinion" by revealing that you are heavily, and perhaps irrationally, biased?


Steve make a good point.

mrpercussive, you should clearly state that you are sponsored by Chumba on our signature.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Steve make a good point.
> 
> mrpercussive, you should clearly state that you are sponsored by Chumba on our signature.


Then that should be true to everyone including Moderators. How should the sig be written??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Then that should be true to everyone including Moderators. How should the sig be written??


just write "sponsored by "sponsor-name" ", pretty straight forward IMO

hey dog...which of the mods is sponsored? (I honestly don't know of any, but I would expect their sigs to show it)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

crisillo said:


> hey dog...which of the mods is sponsored? (I honestly don't know of any, but I would expect their sigs to show it)


:nono: No finger pointing if it is to be a rule that *All* sponsored riders say " Sponsored By " then it should be for all. There are also fine lines of sponsorship to be considered if one has to pay for a product but is getting it at a Pro deal, are they test riders or so called test riders etc, Sponsorship can be taken in many ways usually it means one is getting paid.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> :nono: No finger pointing if it is to be a rule that *All* sponsored riders say " Sponsored By " then it should be for all. There are also fine lines of sponsorship to be considered if one has to pay for a product but is getting it at a Pro deal, are they test riders or so called test riders etc, Sponsorship can be taken in many ways usually it means one is getting paid.


don't take me literal on the "sponsored by" (as it is not specified *literally *in the guidelines), I have seen other people writing "my sponsors: ...", etc..

the point is that the sig should make clear if one is sponsored ....



Posting guidelines said:


> All Manufacturers / Vendors / Shop Owners / Sponsored Riders should declare their status as a Retailer / Manufacturer in their signature


I know what sponsorship can mean, thanks ... but IMO testing gear does have a difference, as long as the reviewer is independent/neutral/objective....meaning that the manufacturer may provide the gear, but will still get a bad review if the product doesn't perform...

Anyhow.... these things should be stated clearly in the sig.. that's the main idea...


----------



## Ibex-dad (May 30, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=442358



mrpercussive said:


> Not yet as i have not signed the contract just yet. Note though that i also applied and was offered sponsorships with other companies but i chose to go with Chumba... :thumbsup:


I am confused. Is this dude sponsored by Chumba or not?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice shots, Poh!

Turns out that I blew a spoke at Northstar last Wednesday, so I opted for an 18 mile trail ride in Santa Cruz.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

SteveUK said:


> Why haven't you declared your sponsorship in your signature? Do you intend to get plenty of SPAM in before you devalue your "opinion" by revealing that you are heavily, and perhaps irrationally, biased?


 When I read this reply I thought he was kidding. Read a few more replies and realized it was serious. Cmon most people, just because they own brand X or have limited expeirence, give biased reviews anyways.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Ibex-dad said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=442358
> 
> I am confused. Is this dude sponsored by Chumba or not?


My guess is that it is a grass roots sponsorship. You look for companies and apply, rather than them coming to you. The you get xx% off of their frames/products.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Nice shots, Poh!
> 
> Turns out that I blew a spoke at Northstar last Wednesday, so I opted for an 18 mile trail ride in Santa Cruz.


Damn Dual duty wheels. 
Damn them.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Agreed. But they were cheap (they came with my bike!). LOL!

-Mike


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

keen said:


> When I read this reply I thought he was kidding. Read a few more replies and realized it was serious. Cmon most people, just because they own brand X or have limited expeirence, give biased reviews anyways.


There is a difference between being an enthusiastic consumer and a sponsored rider. I agree that anyone being payed to use a product or provided a product through sponsorship should state so in their sig. I have no doubt that Mr. P really likes his Chumba and would recommend it anyways but there is no harm in showing that he is sponsored as well.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Clutch,

One of the problems that turned him into a lightning rod for it was he started recommending them _before_ he even received his. The moment they said they'd sponsor him, he started recommending them, this time instead of Ibex.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> There is a difference between being an enthusiastic consumer and a sponsored rider. I agree that anyone being payed to use a product or provided a product through sponsorship should state so in their sig. I have no doubt that Mr. P really likes his Chumba and would recommend it anyways but there is no harm in showing that he is sponsored as well.


 Fine enforce the technicalities. I guess there are a lot of not so experienced bikers making purchases based on enthusatic MTBR reviews ie. "My brand X rocks, it is better than any of the bikes I have curb hopped" Be a sensible consumer and weed out the weak reviews.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

JC - 

Given his history with Ibex that doesn't shock me a bit. I don't think the Chumba is a bad bike though, plenty of people recommend bikes without having ridden them before. I get the feeling he was just excited about representing his new brand and went a little over the top. If there is one thing you can say about him it's that he's enthusiastic about the bikes he rides.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

crisillo said:


> don't take me literal on the "sponsored by" (as it is not specified *literally *in the guidelines), I have seen other people writing "my sponsors: ...", etc..
> 
> the point is that the sig should make clear if one is sponsored ....
> 
> ...


This rule has never been enforced and i would consider it unfair. Does this mean the commander and chief of MTBR needs to put All manufactures that he he has received products from or others working for MTBR need to put every product they were given for review articles, product testing and so on as a sponsor in there signature??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> This rule has never been enforced and i would consider it unfair. Does this mean the commander and chief of MTBR needs to put All manufactures that he he has received products from or others working for MTBR need to put every product they were given for review articles, product testing and so on as a sponsor in there signature??


you are just stretching things for the sake of arguing...it has been enforced....I have personally enforced it, by asking people to comply...

you have your right to think it is unfair, but those are the rules for posting here...if you don't agree with them, raise the issue to the admins and propose/justify why they should be changed....if the rule is modified, then we, mods, won't need to enforce it.

additionally testing gear is not a sponsorship IMHO...one is not representing the brand (purpose of a sponsorship) *just *by giving an objective opinion on a product

EDIT: usually just adding the company link, etc can be enough (most people only have a link to show affiliation)..... however *as a suggestion*, I'd think Mr.P should go a step further even if only to avoid the kind of response that has popped up on this thread (also to make it more relevant that the other links on his sig  )


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

crisillo said:


> you are just stretching things for the sake of arguing...it has been enforced....I have personally enforced it, by asking people to comply...
> 
> you have your right to think it is unfair, but those are the rules for posting here...if you don't agree with them, raise the issue to the admins and propose/justify why they should be changed....if the rule is modified, then we, mods, won't need to enforce it.
> 
> additionally testing gear is not a sponsorship IMHO...one is not representing the brand (purpose of a sponsorship) *just *by giving an objective opinion on a product


No stretching things and arguing on a forum is foolish I just have a habit of supporting others. 

Rules should be fallowed im not against that but there are so many people on the forum and actively employed by MTBR that could be considered sponsored. Some like the words "Im sponsored by" some just want to stay cool on that and support the product. :thumbsup:

So if a person pays for a product at a really good deal that should not be considered sponsorship?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Does that make everyone happy? Check out my sig??? lols

Yes, i'm very enthusiastic about all my builds and bikes, but shouldnt just about anyone be? If you arent happy with you bike, then well, you're on the wrong bike. Despite being hooked up, i really do love my Chumba. So does that mean all the photos and videos i share are now spam as well? What about the other guys on this thread who havent b1tched and moaned about anything but actually looked at the build and liked it? I dunno, i just love my bike and i love to ride. Thats how i see it. And if someone is looking for a bike, i'm defintiely going to suggest a bike in which i love... Only common sense. Why would i suggest something i have not had experience with? My F5 has just exceeded all my expectations and the guys at Chumba are awesome. I like the tight knit relationship they have inside the company and with their customers... I like Chumba... Deal with it...

Mike, Pacifica this weekend... Same goes to you grant... XD


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

So on labor day, linga115, me and a couple of other guys shuttled some DH and it was hella fun. Just getting used to the new bike and stuff for the both of us. I'm glad the tubeless conversion we did on that front wheel is holding up and in the long run, i actually think this is going to be very reliable, provided you dont have holes in your tyres, hahaha. But hey, if you've got a hole in the tyre, your tube is gonna blow too...

Anyways, after 2 runs, everyone else had to leave and do stuff so linga115 and i decided to hit the local BMX park with our bikes. It was hella fun... Here's a short vid... Cant believe it's his first day dirtjumping with the stuff he was doing. Awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

How about making it clearer, such as "Chumba Sponsored Rider". It doesn't need a little caption about what they are. If anything, saying the words like that will make Chumba look better, don't you think? That's the goal, right?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> How about making it clearer, such as "Chumba Sponsored Rider". It doesn't need a little caption about what they are. If anything, saying the words like that will make Chumba look better, don't you think? That's the goal, right?


JC sponsored by Turner Turner Rocker FAQ Thread

JC sponsored by Hope Hope Pro II rear hub service.

JC sponcered by MTBR MTBR DIY Section

If it's in your sig your sponsored now this is a stupid post. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

You know the sig box is multipurpose?

So are you in fact sponsored by Versus?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Check my sponsors:

Me.

Me is sick. He throws down the scrill to keep me going. Me gets paychecks to throw down on sick parts to make me ride faster. Me makes me faster too. Me, 21 years of DH riding ad racing and quality.

Wanna get sponsored by me? Too bad.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> You know the sig box is multipurpose?
> 
> So are you in fact sponsored by Versus?


Arent signatures to put quotes from other people???


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> You know the sig box is multipurpose?
> 
> So are you in fact sponsored by Versus?


If you say so, like I said this is stupid and going on for way tooooooo longgg. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Check my sponsors:
> 
> Me.
> 
> ...


Dude, me sponsors me too. He's a cheap ass bastard though.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Dude, me sponsors me too. He's a cheap ass bastard though.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn, I shoulda stayed with you guys and hit up the BMX park, work sucked ass. my leg is KILLING! hopefully i'll be all good by beginning of next week and we could hit up JMP again(unless they close it again) 

had fun on Monday, thanks for showin me the area!

Edit: Your Chumba was pretty sick, atleast what I saw of it kickin up dust and disappearing infront of me!:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Check my sponsors:
> 
> Me.
> 
> ...


You too!!!!!! wowzerz will have to agree with Clutchman83 he is cheap. :lol:

Im actually waiting for my sponsorship from Steve Peat :cornut:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Dalis12 said:


> damn, I shoulda stayed with you guys and hit up the BMX park, work sucked ass. my leg is KILLING! hopefully i'll be all good by beginning of next week and we could hit up JMP again(unless they close it again)
> 
> had fun on Monday, thanks for showin me the area!


Haha, yea dude... When everyone left we were like, what do we do now? Still feel like riding... lols. So we drove over there and did some jumps. Honestly though, i think next time if i'm driving that far, i'm going to Pacifica... haha. Just lemme know when you wanna ride, i've still got some time left before school starts...

And no problem... anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

If I had your Chumba this probably wouldnt have happened :madman:










Also, next time remind me to NOT fall into blackberry bushes, k? good...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dalis12 said:


> If I had your Chumba this probably wouldnt have happened


False.


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

true, I just suck.

pads need to be on me, not in the front seat of my car at the bottom....:madman:


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dalis12 said:


> true, I just suck.
> 
> pads need to be on me, not in the front seat of my car at the bottom....:madman:


True.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dalis12 said:


> true, I just suck.
> 
> pads need to be on me, not in the front seat of my car at the bottom....:madman:


nah dude you dont suck... just rusty right?

but definately keep the pads on you. if i had some i'd wear some. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, if riding like that gets you sponsored by Chumba, they'll have to sponsor myself and my mates. I don't understand, I thought you had to be really, really good to call yourself a sponsored rider, otherwise you're a showpony getting cheap bits, that's all. MrP, if you qualify in the top 20 in the US Elite DH races, I apologise for my cynicism. Because that's what it takes to get cheap gear in Oz (top 20 or better in the Oz elite). When I was a skater, I got free boards, wheels and stuff, and had to make appearances at comps, but was far from "sponsored" which is akin to "pro", really.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Well, if riding like that gets you sponsored by Chumba, they'll have to sponsor myself and my mates. I don't understand, I thought you had to be really, really good to call yourself a sponsored rider, otherwise you're a showpony getting cheap bits, that's all. MrP, if you qualify in the top 20 in the US Elite DH races, I apologise for my cynicism. Because that's what it takes to get cheap gear in Oz (top 20 or better in the Oz elite). When I was a skater, I got free boards, wheels and stuff, and had to make appearances at comps, but was far from "sponsored" which is akin to "pro", really.


It's something called a grassroots sponsorship. Reason why i even posted that in my sig is because of all these guys (steveuk, jerkchicken, etc) whining that i didnt and such... and dude, thats a DH bike on a flat BMX park... what do you expect? lols. I'm more of a DHer anyways. Just recently getting into FR and DJ. I admit i am no pro and have a long way to go, but I do appreciete Chumba's support and love that they will be a big part of my growing experience with the sport.

ps : cool vid...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

RB, Joey, Dallis, Linga115... Pacifica this saturday eh?? XD


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly MrP, no offence intended, I was just wondering as I live in a vaccuum, called Australia, where you've gotta be peeling into the podium to get proper sponsorship, then go offshore to go pro. And many of my mates can shred like you in the BMX park, pulling suicides and can-cans and bobsleds on their DH bikes, at the least, and they ride busted up bikes until they can save enough to buy secondhand replacement parts.

Anyway, good on ya, and please, think of me next time you ride Pacifica, I'd love to ride there.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Honestly MrP, no offence intended, I was just wondering as I live in a vaccuum, called Australia, where you've gotta be peeling into the podium to get proper sponsorship, then go offshore to go pro. And many of my mates can shred like you in the BMX park, pulling suicides and can-cans and bobsleds on their DH bikes, at the least, and they ride busted up bikes until they can save enough to buy secondhand replacement parts.
> 
> Anyway, good on ya, and please, think of me next time you ride Pacifica, I'd love to ride there.


All good dude... if you're ever in Norcal... lemme know, we should go and shred sometime... XD My buddy is actually working on a video right now of footage we've been collecting over the past month or so... still waiting eagerly to see it... hahaha... Here's a little teaser from the waterfall in Pacifica...

My friend Saba. Close call near the bottom... lols


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Dalis12 said:


> true, I just suck.
> 
> pads need to be on me, not in the front seat of my car at the bottom....:madman:


Joey's right... Pads are your friends... It's ok if you look dorky... It's not ok if you get hurt... Also, pads are also known to armour induced courage... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, that's the section that I wanna hit. Seen it on Allout Productions Grease #3. Damn.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Hey, that's the section that I wanna hit. Seen it on Allout Productions Grease #3. Damn.


Yea dude... it was in some of the Grease videos... I love all Theo's videos. Very well shot... Now you know where that is, that should give you some incentive to fly to Norcal eh?


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Um, well, after I buy my next bike perhaps.... at least I get to ride the WC trail on Mt Stromlo soon!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Um, well, after I buy my next bike perhaps.... at least I get to ride the WC trail on Mt Stromlo soon!


Yea... i wish i can ride some WC level courses but not really any where i'm from. Closest i get to it is Northstar... Oh well... Have fun at Mt Stomlo... and remember to share some porn... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

Did MTBR merge with Pinkbike?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dude... depends on what kinda' trails you're riding at Northstar, Poh.

Karpiel scared the sh*ttles out of me...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Dude... depends on what kinda' trails you're riding at Northstar, Poh.
> 
> Karpiel scared the sh*ttles out of me...


I hear ya dude... I havent done lower Karpiel just yet. Going to take a look at it with Joey the next time we're there... According to him it's not that bad, but looking at it from the lift looked gnarly


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> I hear ya dude... I havent done lower Karpiel just yet. Going to take a look at it with Joey the next time we're there... According to him it's not that bad, but looking at it from the lift looked gnarly


It's not that bad. Just don't lose speed or momentum whatever you do. Keep your speed going and get through everything. If you stop its harder to get going again.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Let me add truth to what Raptordude said:

If you stop, it's IMPOSSIBLE to get going again... (at least for me... riding clips).

Haha...


----------

